# Opossum - blood in urine



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hey guys, 

As most of you may already know I have a Virginia Opossum...she is around 6-7 months old now.

This morning I woke up to find she had done the toilet on my computer desk but there was blood mixed in the urine....there was also a congealed glob of blood next to her stool but no blood in her stool.

Now I have been on the phone all morning to different exotic vets as well as Edinburgh and Chester Zoo. Alistair Lawrie is on holiday arrghh and other vets I was recommended are on their day off's typical!

Luckily, a vet I got put in to contact with in Chesire has faxed up an info sheet to my local vet's...however they seem to be really not keen on seeing her. They have asked for a urine sample but I really don't know how I'm supposed to do that being that she is nocturnal and isn't 100% litter trained.

She didn't eat anything last night and was very quiet but was drinking. Today she has had a mouse and a little cheese and certainly looked more sprightly...she is now tucked up and fast asleep.

Anyone encountered blood in their exotic mammals urine before? And any ideas what it could be? Apparently, they are prone to UTI's so that is a possibility but I need a sample to get that confirmed.

Is it possible that it's her first season? And just a lot heavier than what they will be normally when she is fully mature? Or a one off just because she has eaten something that hasn't agreed with her? Or something more sinister? 

Arrghh I'm so worried....really peeved off at my vet's too and that's me being nice about it so much for their oath!!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Kelly, sorry to hear.......think you have covered all it might be, really bad re; your vet! Also, apparently there is some sort of convention on in California at the mo..........you could try emailing one of the yank rehabbers or the v.o. society (best to do a search, lol!).

Youve prob had a looksie on this site (also she is on facebook....not that I am ) if not try it..... http://www.angelfire.com/marsupials1/possum19.html

really sorry cant be of more help.....

Best Wishes
Dave.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yeah that is my next plan of action....she is however a lot better today no more blood and has passed a stool (albeit a sloppy one)

I messaged Possum Posse on Fbook and she said could be season and if no blood in stool shouldnt be a huge problem BUT I still wanna get a urine sample from her if poss to get tested as apparently UTI's are common in females arrghh

Thanks Dave

x


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Joys.....*



kellystewart said:


> Yeah that is my next plan of action....she is however a lot better today no more blood and has passed a stool (albeit a sloppy one)
> 
> I messaged Possum Posse on Fbook and she said could be season and if no blood in stool shouldnt be a huge problem BUT I still wanna get a urine sample from her if poss to get tested as apparently UTI's are common in females arrghh
> 
> ...


 
...of these things, eh? Hope it all turns out well, shes a pretty girlie!!

We took Puck out for a little trip to Steve/Cheron last Sunday, he was scared of his sister! Clung onto us like mad. He was a good lad too, did his business in his litter tray before going in and did another when we got back into the car:no1:!
At the mo he is busy trolling around the living room........

Nite Kelly! x

Dave.


----------

